# Rocky 6 sequel?!?!?!?!?



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.cnn.com/2002/SHOWBIZ/Movies/12/12/film.rocky.reut/index.html

Only if he dies in the ring will I watch this movie. Talk about a character that was destroyed by too many sequels. I guess Hollywood dosen't understand the meaning of "letting a sleeping dog lay"


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

Yo, Adrienne! Where's my prostate medicine?


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

Why not, Mel's doing a new 'Mad' Max Rockatansky movie.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Mad Max Movie #4 vs Rocky Movie #6 is 33% more annoying Rocky sequel than annoying Mad Max sequel 

Actually with Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome, as usual he was left to roam the highways, while in Rocky 5, after the street fight it looked like he was pretty much mush for brains. Can the character get any lower and do we want to see it?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Rocky Ten-the fight to save the nursing home....


----------



## navy8ball (Mar 23, 2002)

burgess meredith is reincarnated as rocky.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Rocky X: The Wheelchair Challenge.


----------

